# split toned, high contrast portrait



## newrmdmike (Jan 18, 2007)

well, here it is . . . i'm not done with it, but this is one thing i'm thinking of doing with it, input welcome!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2007)

"Split toned" ... ?
You selectively desaturated ... no? You did some selective colouring with previously desaturated colours? Is that it? (The not all grey cuffs make me think... as does the part around his nose)

An interesting method, certainly not flattering to most. Male faces might still deal with this well - women might not be overly happy with it!?!? (A thought plus question to myself, this one is).


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 18, 2007)

yes, this was from a black and white, then i applied one tone to his skin and another to everything else.

this was definatly not supposed to be flattering, in fact this guys face was not nearly that worn, then i added some age with liquify.

women definatly not happy with this technique.  haha, i doubt the guy would be to happy with it either though.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 18, 2007)

You did a good job. Only thing that bugs me is his eyes.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 18, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> You did a good job. Only thing that bugs me is his eyes.



ditto. i like the effect alot (i'm a huge fan of dragan, but you knew that), but the eyes seem a little too creepy


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks guys,and yeah that eye is looking pretty strange.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it looks really cool too, but the eye does creep me out...  But good job


----------



## zaramuni (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe if you put some collor back into his eyes?


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 25, 2007)

doesn't change it much, still looks pretty odd . . . but i don't mind, at full res its not soooo odd


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice picture. The pose and the perspective is quite good!!!:thumbup:
But there is one thing that comes to mind. The hand and the ear are truncated. 
Except fot that I do like your pic as well. I`d like your colorstyle, it suits to the person.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks . . . although i'm not sure what i think about the hand and ear being not completely in the frame.

i'm tempted to say that i want the frame filled, however i've left some space at the top right to lead the viewer on to what he is looking at.

(thats my story and i'm sticking to it)

however it was a quick snap at a party i was photographing.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 12, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> thanks . . . although i'm not sure what i think about the hand and ear being not completely in the frame.
> 
> i'm tempted to say that i want the frame filled...



I think you did a good job of filling the frame.  In any beginning art class the first lesson on composition would be to make sure your subject breaks at least three of the sides of the image frame.

What you've done here is a selective tone:  selectively toning particular areas of the photo.  A split tone is when you split the tonal range:  for instance blue in the lower tones, and magenta in the middle tones.

I like this photo.  Don't find it creepy at all.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

cool, and thanks for correcting me, you learn somthing everyday!


----------



## JIP (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it just my monitor or is his skin a weird purple color?  if it is true I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

i guess that could be consider some purple . . . i'm not sure i could name the color exactly.


----------



## pickypics (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with the eyes.... They are not normal.... but the pic is great for being a black and white originally


----------



## droyz2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I really like this picture. I feel it is very rustic looking, which is a good thing.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks!


----------

